# New Pics - Apr 16, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Apr16

Terry


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

always love your pictures terry its like we are right there with you ..look Norman the loons ...hehe thankyou


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> always love your pictures terry its like we are right there with you ..look Norman the loons ...hehe thankyou


 You are right! very funny. Great pictures Terry thanks for sharing them. : )


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics. Love the turtles. They look just like my Dimi, I guess he will grow that big 

Reti


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It's always great to see wildlife. I never tire of watching the birds. Thanks to this storm we had here, I saw a duck at the mall - very rare. I think it was a mallard and I'm thinking, 'What are you doing here?' It seems to happen only when there's been a lot of rain and then they pop up there for some reason.

Pigeons always seem to be in a hurry. I just love to see them run! Especially towards you. It's like watching two chicken drumsticks running after you. (Well at least the ones here look like drumsticks. They're kinda plump).

Loved the pix of the turtles. Something different.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Grest pics a usual Terry! It was good to see everyone looked good and healthy, It tears me up inside when there are lil sickies


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look, folks. Today wasn't so good at the pond. I found a tiny Mallard duckling dead and floating in the water, had to chunk pine cones at five males who were drowning a female Pekin with their mating efforts, and also had to rescue a turtle that could not submerge and was floating at a strange angle. The female Pekin and turtle are home with me. I'm sure the Pekin will be OK after some R&R but not at all sure about the turtle. My turtle skills are severely lacking, and I haven't heard back from the turtle rescue/rehab folks yet.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I love all the fuzzy headed youngsters.  Bluey is really getting BIG.

I'm sorry to hear about the Mallard and turtle, and about the tiny dead baby at the park. It's such a cruel world for baby ducks and female ducks at the park-this time of year, isn't it? 

Hope you hear from the turtle rescue people, they go to Doreen if I get any, as I'm at a total loss with them (these are land tortoises)....She has several that were run over,with their shells cracked almost completely open, but obviously got to her in time. They are now on the mend.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, am so sorry to hear about the Mallard! Such a shame!

Wishing the BEST and loads of HUGS for the Pekin and Turtle (I see no reason why Turtles can't get hugs too or at least gentle pettings!)

Please keep us updated!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well ... I was very wrong about the female Pekin .. she died during the night. The turtle did make it to the turtle rehab this morning, and I hope s/he will be OK. I don't know what kind of turtle it is and hope to hear from the rehabber in that regard .. definitely not a Red Eared Slider.

I also took some little Mallards to the wildlife center this morning. Their Mom had been hit by a car and died. A kindly animal control officer spent a couple of hours rounding up the ducklings and brought them to me.

When I got back from the wildlife center I went to check on things at the pond and found more sadness. The beautiful black domestic male duck had been hit by a car and was dead near the median strip in front of the park. Further into my rounds, I found another domestic male dead and floating in the water near the spillway. That one had to have been another drowning victim from being savagely attacked by the other males.

These domestic and Mallard males are just so incredibly hormonally crazed this time of year. 

So sad ..

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

So sad to hear all the sad news. Some days just suck huh??  
I never knew that ducks were so violent, or is it just a certain kind of duck? Anyway, I hope the turtle will be ok. They are cute little critters for sure.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...Terry,

What an incredible sadness....between mother nature and people those birds don't stand a chance.  

You almost have to pitch a tent 24/7 at the park to keep an eye out 24/7. 

I'm sorry you have to deal with this on a daily basis.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The mating violence is just with Mallards and the domestic descendants of Mallards .. unfortunately, that's almost every single type of domestic duck.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, Ok......you said you're "turtle skills" were lacking.........well my duck AND turtle skills are lacking.........


----------

